# how to move piranhas to new tank.



## thepiranhakid (Oct 21, 2006)

Dou you have to use the old water from the old tank or, can u just put straight into the new water as i have a bit of a readings problem with nitrites and i dont want to be adding loads of them to my new tank water


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

if you have a nitrite problem, it means your tank is not cycled. what type of filtration,how big tank is, how many and how big are your fish,how long has your tank been set up. This is the info needed to help you get pointed in the right direction, but sounds to me like you need alot of info. Try reading alot of articals on the site. they should help with a majority of your questions.


----------



## thepiranhakid (Oct 21, 2006)

im moving them into there new cycled tank in a few days so who cares, is it a good idea to use old water if it contains nitrites and ammonia becuse its the same tap water afterall


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

thepiranhakid said:


> im moving them into there new cycled tank in a few days so who cares, is it a good idea to use old water if it contains nitrites and ammonia becuse its the same tap water afterall


You asked the question, you get a response and then you retaliate with this. So why ask in the first place if you already have the answer?

There is no benefict in adding old water to a new tank. The beneficial bacteria are in the filters bio media not the water. Like Leasure said, if you have a nitrite problem then your tank is either not cycle or you have poor maintenance habits.

Hater


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

thepiranhakid said:


> Dou you have to use the old water from the old tank or, can u just put straight into the new water as i have a bit of a readings problem with nitrites and i dont want to be adding loads of them to my new tank water


It is not at all necessary to use the old water. But it is important that the new tank is cycled: nitrifying bacteria should be well established in your filter and substrat. The water does not contain these bacteria.

Harry


----------

